# Arrowsmith junior wood dryer



## glenn lucas (2 Feb 2009)

Hi guys,
does any know if Arrowsmiths kilns have gone out of business.
I have two of their units and I know I will need spare parts in the not too distant future.
I can not make contact with them.

Regards,

Glenn


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2009)

Certainly get that impression Glenn, web site missing and I take it the 'phone numbers are no longer answered.

What parts will you be needing, perhaps someone can point you to alternate suppliers of compatible components.


----------



## glenn lucas (2 Feb 2009)

CHJ":24bbnwc6 said:


> Certainly get that impression Glenn, web site missing and I take it the 'phone numbers are no longer answered.
> 
> What parts will you be needing, perhaps someone can point you to alternate suppliers of compatible components.



The fans are both getting noisy and one of the refrigeration coils is not in good shape. Just doing my research before they stop working,

The units are running all year around and I suppose owe me nothing at this stage and are about 10 year old.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Feb 2009)

Wasn't there an article about them in either Woodturning or British woodworking not so long ago :? 
Seem to remember it saying how well they were doing.


----------



## Jenx (3 Feb 2009)

Hope I'm not contravening any rules by this.....

Glen, - my best pal is in the Air Movement / Air handling / Ventilation business... one of the biggest in Scotland, and has the right 'mentality' to go on the hunt for stuff to replace obsolete / out of business components.
If it helps you, don't hesitate to ask ... I can put you in contact with him, and 'prepare the ground'.

let me know if you need to go that route, and I'll get Russell to call you.

HTH,

Jenx


----------



## Brianmac (17 Mar 2015)

Hi Glenn, or anyone else who may be able to help. I realise its a very long time since your entry, but thought I'd give it a try anyway. I bought an Arrowsmith Junior drier system in the early 2000s, but didn't use it. Hoping to get it into action now but despite still having a lot of info from Arrowsmiths, there are no instructions for setting up/using the system. If you/anyone is able co copy/send me a set of instruction, I'd really appreciate it. I built a kiln at the time. It's just the apparatus I need instructions for???
Brian


----------



## blackrodd (17 Mar 2015)

I found this and it's dated 2015, is it any use?
http://manufacturing.zibb.co.uk/profile ... z/25979072

Regards Rodders


----------



## Leafbone (26 May 2015)

Brianmac

What did you want to know?

Iain


----------

